
Managing Millennials Won’t Work – You Need to Lead Millennials to Greatness - okmeyou
https://medium.com/swlh/managing-millennials-wont-work-you-need-to-lead-millennials-to-greatness-ae54c3b74fdd
======
taylodl
The white collar professions figured this out _decades_ ago. They even used to
have career mentors, professional mentors, and a lot more people are starting
to rediscover and therefore think is all new. It's not. It all started going
away in the 80s and 90s when all anyone cared for was next quarter's numbers.
Everything that didn't directly contribute to the bottom line got slashed and
we've been suffering ever since. Nice to see businesses are beginning to
reassess the value of these positions and rethink the purpose of management.
Meanwhile this is another case of everything old eventually becomes new again.

